# ENworld Shop white tee shirts?



## qstor (Mar 18, 2005)

are these still available the ones with the "EN" and the globe behind it?

thanks

Mike


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2005)

Not in white, no.  RPGShop still has some black ones left, though, I believe.


----------



## qstor (Mar 18, 2005)

Any chance of getting any in white before the summer?   

Mike


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting any in white before the summer?
> 
> Mike



 White?! What kind of gamer are you?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 18, 2005)

once you go black or dark green you will never go back.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd really like to see the shirts in white as well. That's not to say I don't like my black one, but I wear far more light colored shirts these days than black ones.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 18, 2005)

You know you could always take the logo to a local T-Shirt shop and have a couple made for you in white.     (Be sure to ask permission) 

But the black one is nice.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 20, 2005)

I keep meaning to buy one of these.  Color is largely irrelevant, but I think the white ones do look rather spiffy.

That said, I'm fairly certain you can't get into Gen Con wearing a white t-shirt.  Only black will do there.  I don't know what it is about Gen Con and black t-shirts.  Can anyone explain that phenomenon to me?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 20, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> That said, I'm fairly certain you can't get into Gen Con wearing a white t-shirt.  Only black will do there.  I don't know what it is about Gen Con and black t-shirts.  Can anyone explain that phenomenon to me?




Food stains don't show up as bad on black...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Food stains don't show up as bad on black...



Underarm stains too...


----------



## qstor (Mar 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> White?! What kind of gamer are you?




I'm a not a big fan of black t-shirts.   

I got my badge for GenCon. Maybe I'll have to wear a long coat to hide the white t-shirt 


Maybe we could do a poll or something to see if its worth the effort to have some more white t-shirts made up?

Mike


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 21, 2005)

Food stains, and B.O. stains, yea those are good reasons for black, I suppose.

Really, couldn't this all be solved by using someone like CafePress, or are they too expensive?  I mean, since when it ENWorld in the t-shirt business, anyway?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I mean, since when it ENWorld in the t-shirt business, anyway?




EN World isn't.  I didn't have anything to do with the t-shirts - James at RPGShop handled it all with permission (and a small financial arrangement, of course).

The black t-shirts can be found here.


----------



## qstor (Mar 22, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Food stains, and B.O. stains, yea those are good reasons for black, I suppose.
> 
> Really, couldn't this all be solved by using someone like CafePress, or are they too expensive?  I mean, since when it ENWorld in the t-shirt business, anyway?




I'd volunteer with Morru's permission, but I don't know how to get the logo etc to set it up on Cafepress. I got a coffee mug too back in the day.

Mike


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 22, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting my hand on an ENWorld shirt as well. I live in AZ and the weather is already starting to get warm, so it would have to in white. You guys have a XXL size?


----------



## qstor (Mar 23, 2005)

The white ones aren't available now. They used to be, thats why I started the thread 


Mike


----------



## qstor (May 2, 2005)

Any idea on how to start these on cafe press? With Morrus's permission of COURSE 

Mike


----------



## qstor (Jul 27, 2005)

*bump*

with GenCon coming up any idea how to start these on CafePress with Morrus's permission of course?

thanks
Mike


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 27, 2005)

How about some in 'Tall' while we're at it?  I can't wear the one I have now without showing butt-crack.  And trust me, no one wants that.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 27, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> How about some in 'Tall' while we're at it? I can't wear the one I have now without showing butt-crack. And trust me, no one wants that.




Wearing an EN World t-shirt does not absolve you of the responsibility to wear pants. 

I'd go for a white shirt too. When it is hot, black t-shirts don't help. And it is hot about 10 months of the year around here.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 27, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Wearing an EN World t-shirt does not absolve you of the responsibility to wear pants.
> 
> I'd go for a white shirt too. When it is hot, black t-shirts don't help. And it is hot about 10 months of the year around here.




and i wear mine with a trenchcoat, socks, and birkenstocks.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> and i wear mine with a trenchcoat, socks, and birkenstocks.




....and nothing else.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 28, 2005)

If someone would upload good quality images, you could always do one-offs at Zazzle.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2005)

Are these going to be for sale at Gen Con?

Otherwise, if I were to order one now, would I get it in before Gen Con?


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Are these going to be for sale at Gen Con?
> 
> Otherwise, if I were to order one now, would I get it in before Gen Con?




Probably not at the moment. I clicked "Buy" to see how much shipping is and got the following message which I'm about to send to their customer service department.

----

Warning: session_start(): The session id contains invalid characters, valid characters are only a-z, A-Z and 0-9 in /home/rpgmall/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php on line 4

Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/rpgmall/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php:4) in /home/rpgmall/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php on line 4

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/rpgmall/public_html/includes/functions/sessions.php:4) in /home/rpgmall/public_html/shopping_cart.php on line 233

Warning: Unknown(): The session id contains invalid characters, valid characters are only a-z, A-Z and 0-9 in Unknown on line 0

Warning: Unknown(): Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/tmp) in Unknown on line 0


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Probably not at the moment. I clicked "Buy" to see how much shipping is and got the following message which I'm about to send to their customer service department.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




That's just the server's way of saying "I love you".


----------



## reveal (Jul 28, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's just the server's way of saying "I love you".




It had me at Warning.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> once you go black or dark green you will never go back.



Or olive drab.


----------



## qstor (Aug 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or olive drab.




Maybe we should e-mail James at RPGshop.com and get them to make up some more. Does anyone have his e-mail?

thanks

Mike


----------

